# trolling for stripers



## 96kdx200 (Apr 4, 2015)

looking for best lure and color patterns for stripers on the Hudson river


----------



## overboard (Apr 4, 2015)

Don't know if this will help, but they seem to like the 4 1/2" Bomber long A silver prism W/blue back, when we troll in a local lake.
Shouldn't be hard to find a lure that catches them, seems like they hit almost anything!
Lots of guys also fish with a bobber and liver for them.


----------



## Seon (Apr 5, 2015)

I use Yozui deep or shallow divers with a Zoom white worm trailer in the Sacramento delta and I'm sure they'll work at your body of water. They're killers


----------



## H20hawgs (Apr 15, 2015)

96kdx200 said:


> looking for best lure and color patterns for stripers on the Hudson river


Spro swim baits, rap all broken back minnow, good old go to 1/2 hair jig tipped with a fluke or a soft swim bait, about anything works in spring and fall...
If you can get some Shad I would troll them on planer boards, free lines and a long line balloon. Hard to beat live Shad! Use the trolling motor and go .8 to 1.5 according to the size of shad. Smaller pull a little slower. Larger can handle a little faster. It's all about the V-wake!
Hope that helps!
Tight lines


----------

